# Wii #1500 - Guitar Hero 5 (USA)



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2890^^


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice game and I'm the FIRST


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 28, 2009)

cant wait to play it w00t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





second


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2009)

First & seconds means nothing, try contributing.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just added NFO there, forgot the first time around.  Nice early anyway, the 360 one is out there too.

I wish the Johnny Cash songs were the original recordings and not the crappy re-recording ones that sound souless and empty.  Also it could do with some Biffy Clyro, and a Blur song that isn't Song 2.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * Assemble Your Band and Rock Any Way You Want –Guitar Hero 5 allows fans to play alone, as a full band or, for the first time, with any combination of multiple guitarists, bassists, drummers or vocalists, to customize their musical experience. Players now have the control to rock any way they want whether it is with two guitars and two drummers, four guitarists, or three guitarists and a vocalist, any combination is possible. This freedom is available in all modes of play: online, Party Play, Quickplay, RockFest and even career.
> * The Definitive Rock ‘n’ Roll Set List – Experience furious finger fretting, intense drumming, and lyrics that will challenge even the best vocal chops with songs from some of the hottest bands of today to all-time favorite classic anthems including; Tom Petty, Kings of Leon, The White Stripes, Santana, Johnny Cash, The Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan. Featuring 85 master tracks, the breadth of rock-centric styles ensures that every Guitar Hero fan will find their favorite tracks and discover new ones.
> * Join The Party! – It has never been easier to rip it up and rock out with friends than it is in Guitar Hero 5. The brand new Party Play Mode puts players straight into the action with the press of a button and allows them to jump in or drop out, or switch difficulty level at any time without interrupting the jam session.
> * Become the Best. Shred the Rest! – In Guitar Hero 5 players can test their skills against others with four-player local and up to eight-player online battles in the all-new competitive RockFest Mode. Within RockFest Mode, players can choose from various head-to-head gameplay types, including Momentum, Perfectionist, Elimination, Do-or-Die, Streakers, and Pro Face Off
> ...



The Wii versions sounds like the definitive one to me, there is so much more added to it than the other versions.  You'd think that they'd use the DS to Wii "roadie" mode for PS3/PS2 to PSP.

Also...no friend codes!

Sort of pushing it a bit with the series and I'd rather have Beatles: Rock Band but it'll do for a week or so. seriously these games never last for me.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 28, 2009)

I heard they added Kurt Cobain.







4 Real.


----------



## Santee (Aug 28, 2009)

Can you play this game with out any instruments?


----------



## G2K (Aug 28, 2009)

WTF? It's leaked a week early!?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 28, 2009)

G2K said:
			
		

> WTF? It's leaked a week early!?



Very interesting, since this game doesn't come out til September 1st(in USA) hopefully they leak some other games coming out next week too


----------



## lolsjoel (Aug 28, 2009)

Compatibility with USB loaders?  It'll take a good 12 hours for me to get this downloaded, so I won't be able to provide any insight.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 28, 2009)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> Can you play this game with out the any instruments?



Would like to know this too.


----------



## nIxx (Aug 28, 2009)

Well does it make sense to play a game like this without the instruments !?


----------



## theman69 (Aug 28, 2009)

what's going on with the Wii #'s?


----------



## welshdragonsod (Aug 28, 2009)

loesjoel said:
			
		

> Compatibility with USB loaders?  It'll take a good 12 hours for me to get this downloaded, so I won't be able to provide any insight.


Can't get it to work on a pal wii with gx or cfg.  Have a wiikey which works fine with a burnt disc after accepting the update...


----------



## k0mpresd (Aug 28, 2009)

what update is on the disc?


----------



## berlinka (Aug 28, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Also it could do with some Biffy Clyro...


What a coincidence! I just discovered this band yesterday!!! What a great power rock trio, real adrenaline stuff.


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 28, 2009)

If you wanna see some gameplay vids:

GH5 Gameplay vids

He had another channel in Dailymotion but it only has one video in there... Track list is very nice IMO. Very wide choice of music. You Give Love A Bad Name and Sex On Fire (although I'm getting it on RB) FTW

Anyways, game looks awesome. I'm sticking to the 360 version because I'm afraid I will be let down again. There's something in there that tells me "there are still some things missing"

EDIT: In case any one gets a load of this game (Wii version), please upload at least one gameplay vid. I'm very curious about the presentation. I heard it's very nice.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2009)

Songs I'd gladly play:
Arctic Monkeys - "Brianstorm"  *
Band Of Horses - "Cigarettes, Wedding Bands" *
Beastie Boys - "Gratitude"
Beck - "Gamma Ray"
Blink-182 - "The Rock Show"
Blur - "Song 2"
Bob Dylan - "All Along the Watchtower"
David Bowie - "Fame"
Elton John - "Saturday Night's Alright For Fighting"
Garbage - "Only Happy When It Rains"
Gorillaz - "Feel Good Inc."
Iggy Pop - "Lust For Life" *
Jimmy Eat World - "Bleed American" *
Johnny Cash - "Ring of Fire"
Kings Of Leon - "Sex on Fire"
Muse - "Plug in Baby"
My Morning Jacket - "One Big Holiday"
Nirvana - "Lithium" *
Nirvana - "Smells Like Teen Spirit"
Queen & David Bowie - "Under Pressure"
Queens Of The Stone Age - "Make it With Chu"
Screaming Trees - "Nearly Lost You"
Smashing Pumpkins - "Bullet With Butterfly Wings" *
Sonic Youth - "Incinerate" 
Stevie Wonder - "Superstition" *
Sunny Day Real Estate - "Seven" *
T. Rex - "20th Century Boy"
The Police - "So Lonely" 
The Raconteurs - "Steady As She Goes"
The Rolling Stones - "Sympathy for the Devil" *
The White Stripes - "Blue Orchid" *
Thin Lizzy - "Jailbreak" *
Vampire Weekend - "A-Punk" *
Weezer - "Why Bother?" *

* Ones will be the ones I'll play a lot.  Ones I don't mention...meh.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Aug 28, 2009)

kinda a shit track list i think i'll stick to guitar hero metallica for the time being


----------



## AbraCadvr (Aug 28, 2009)

nice ;D will get it asap


----------



## YayMii (Aug 28, 2009)

Did Activision fix the compatibility with RB instruments?


----------



## ZeroTm (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anybody know if the guitar hero 3 guitars will work? Too lazy to buy the new one and hate the slide thing.


----------



## Gwaith (Aug 28, 2009)

Wikipedia says yes : 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The game will be available as a standalone title, allow players to use existing compatible instrument controllers, and as a bundle that provides these controllers.


----------



## shred6waves (Aug 28, 2009)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if the guitar hero 3 guitars will work? Too lazy to buy the new one and hate the slide thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the box itself says "all guitar hero controllers"

assuming the guitar hero 3 guitar is a guitar hero controller....


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 28, 2009)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if the guitar hero 3 guitars will work? Too lazy to buy the new one and hate the slide thing.


That's not lazy, that's cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, downloading this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like GH... but it might be starting to become a bit many of them. I feel like I'll get bored of them soon


----------



## zalman (Aug 28, 2009)

It is compatible with ALL previous Wii Guitar Hero instruments, so all Guitar Hero World Tour instruments and Guitar Hero 3 and Aerosmith Guitars.

It is NOT compatible with Wii Rock Band or Rock Band 2 instruments, except the microphones.

Like World Tour it is compatible with every USB mic released for the Wii, including Boogie and High School Musical Sing It mics. But not necessarily mics from other systems - for example Singstar PS2 and PS3 mics are not compatible.



*EDIT:* looks like this is wrong, and it is finally compatible with Rock Band 1 and 2 instruments, according to other posters here. Source was someone with a review copy who said it was the same as World Tour, guess they were mistaken


----------



## Gwaith (Aug 28, 2009)

Any news of anybody that got it to work with a USBloader?


----------



## ZeroTm (Aug 28, 2009)

Well you may be right I´m cheap but the slider part still sucks. Well now I will be able to download it without worries


----------



## RedHero (Aug 28, 2009)

Gah, I only have the 360 GH2 Guitar (wired with USB connector). I'd be really gratefull if someone could manage to make a program so I could use it for the Wii.


----------



## Rammoth (Aug 28, 2009)

zalman said:
			
		

> It is compatible with ALL previous Wii Guitar Hero instruments, so all Guitar Hero World Tour instruments and Guitar Hero 3 and Aerosmith Guitars.
> 
> It is NOT compatible with Wii Rock Band or Rock Band 2 instruments, except the microphones.
> 
> Like World Tour it is compatible with every USB mic released for the Wii, including Boogie and High School Musical Sing It mics. But not necessarily mics from other systems - for example Singstar PS2 and PS3 mics are not compatible.



That's pretty much what I was assuming. Did you test it yourself?


----------



## hitmanpham (Aug 28, 2009)

To the above poster who confirmed the game only supports guitar hero instruments... I am playing the game on a rock band 2 stratocaster and it works perfectly fine.  I assume the whole set is compatible.  Rock on


----------



## Rammoth (Aug 28, 2009)

hitmanpham said:
			
		

> To the above poster who confirmed the game only supports guitar hero instruments... I am playing the game on a rock band 2 stratocaster and it works perfectly fine.  I assume the whole set is compatible.  Rock on



That's super awesome news!

Oh, but I only have the RB1 instruments. Let's hope they work too.


----------



## Rammoth (Aug 28, 2009)

So far no one has confirmed this working it seems =\
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=176428

*woops, sorry, should have editted my post above instead of double posting.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 28, 2009)

Rammoth said:
			
		

> hitmanpham said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! If it didn't work I was prepared to buy a USB Gecko to make an Ocarina code to make it work!


----------



## berlinka (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't get it working either on USBloader GX (PAL 4.0 with Wiikey)

Bummer...


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a USA Wii Firmware 4.0..What is this about having to install some file after I burn it in order to make it work..or is that even necessary..for those who have a USA Wii and burn the game, do I need to do anything else to make it work or does it work without any issues. thanks


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 28, 2009)

Confirmed to not work with the current version of USB Loader GX by myself, I get Error #002 when booting the game.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I have a USA Wii Firmware 4.0..What is this about having to install some file after I burn it in order to make it work..or is that even necessary..for those who have a USA Wii and burn the game, do I need to do anything else to make it work or does it work without any issues. thanks


You NEED 4.1 in order to play GH5 by the looks of it.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 29, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I need 4.1..I always remove updates from games before I burn them..is there something in 4.1 that 4.0 does not have. I always thought that 4.1 was made to fix something with Wii Sports Resort


----------



## NickPDX (Aug 29, 2009)

I have system menu 4.0U on my Wii that has a Cyclowiz chip in it.  I removed the update with wiibrickblocker and the game just goes to a black screen when loading.  I have burned twice and still no luck.  It seems like 4.1 is needed but I don't know for sure.  Anybody else have the same luck?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 29, 2009)

NickPDX said:
			
		

> I have system menu 4.0U on my Wii that has a Cyclowiz chip in it.  I removed the update with wiibrickblocker and the game just goes to a black screen when loading.  I have burned twice and still no luck.  It seems like 4.1 is needed but I don't know for sure.  Anybody else have the same luck?


Try loading from Gecko OS


----------



## Rammoth (Aug 29, 2009)

Just so you all know, I can confirm this working with the Rock Band 1 instruments


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 29, 2009)

Rammoth said:
			
		

> Just so you all know, I can confirm this working with the Rock Band 1 instruments


Rock on


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am working extensively to try and fix the errors with USB Loader GX, but so far am having some snags with extracting the ISO file to run WiiScrubber. I will let you guys know if I can fix the issues.


----------



## NickPDX (Aug 29, 2009)

I updated to 4.1 with Wanikoko's updater.  I still just get a black screen when loading.

Thanks for the tip on loading from Gecko OS but I don't have that installed and I would rather get it running without having to jump through to many hoops each time.  This is why I installed the chip.  This is the first game to really give me any problems in a long time.

Thanks to all the knowledgeable people that are working on figuring out the problem.

*UPDATE:*  Reinstalled Preloader after updating with Wanikoko's updater.  Preloader installed fine but when I went to the system menu hacks screen in preloader is says no hacks were found for your system menu.  I also got a DRE with a disc that had been reading fine (at least at the menu screen) after I reinstalled Preloader.  Any thoughts?

*UPDATE 2:*  I got preloader working with the new hacks.ini file.  I am still stuck with a black screen after choosing the game from the normal disc channel.


----------



## Lookie401 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a different problem...

The game loads via modchip and disc channel BUT for some reason it doesn't work on THIS guitar. This sucks since it DID work for GH3, WT, GHA, GHM, and RB2. The guitar was MADE for Guitar Hero.

Anybody have that same guitar and have the same problem?

*EDIT:* For some reason the link highlighted the PS3 guitar. The Wii version is there so just manually select it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 29, 2009)

fuckin cash cow.......


still. its becoming like the PSP shit.

you HAVE to have the satanic 6.66 firmware update (oops..I ment 5.55)

yea i aint got nothin good to say.

hopefully activision will think of another lucrative item to get into since IGN is starting to rate these sequels low saying "its the same song and dance"

Modern Warefare 3 lol...

ONTOPIC - 

looks like a lot of tracks....O_O


----------



## NickPDX (Aug 29, 2009)

Lookie sounds like you have got further than me.  I don't know why your guitar wouldn't be working.  Any chance you can give a bit more info about what you have installed on your system so maybe I can figure out why it isn't working for me?  Thanks


----------



## Lookie401 (Aug 29, 2009)

Not sure if anybody mention this but you need "IOS56-64-V5146.wad" to be install. It's on the disc. You can get it there. Install it manually via Wad Manager.

I suggest you make a backup of your nand first.


----------



## y2kss66 (Aug 29, 2009)

Has anyone tried this with Cioscorps?


----------



## NickPDX (Aug 29, 2009)

what method did you use to get the ISO off the disc?  I tried "[1909]trucha021" and got an error.

*UPDATE: * I got wiiscrubber and was able to get into the contents of the game.  The problem now is that I already removed the update from the ISO so the IOS isn't there for me to pull from the ISO.  Would somebody be kind enough to send me a PM with an alternative method for getting the ISO? Thanks!

*UPDATE 2:* Thanks to the people who have looked to help me out but I forgot to mention I am on an NTSC/US Wii.


----------



## NickPDX (Aug 29, 2009)

I accidently replied twice ... couldn't figure out how to remove a post so I typed this instead. sorry


----------



## Santee (Aug 29, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Well does it make sense to play a game like this without the instruments !?


You can't download instruments can you? So does anybody know if you can play without instruments.


----------



## darrenfrowley (Aug 29, 2009)

Working Perfect on Pal Wii 3.4E with Wiikey 2. you have to let the game update your Wii IOS to IOS 56 and then it plays fine this is not a full update so it will not update your Wii Firmware just the IOS which is not region Protected so you will not brick your Wii. Let it update your Pal wii and it will work. Good game I do find the menus a little confusing but that could be just me other than that cannot fault the game lots of options and modes and also works with all guitar hero instruments including GH3,GH4 hope this helps people out.


----------



## BudFern (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice!  I updated through Gecko and it plays great.  We have 2 guitars from GH3 and one from Rock BAnd 1.  We can use them all together now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Woo hoo, even the RB1 drums are working.


----------



## Bloodlust (Aug 29, 2009)

So has anyone got it to work after installing "IOS56-64-V5146.wad"?


----------



## Cookie238 (Aug 29, 2009)

I wrote a guide on the Guitar Hero 5 section under backup launchers

page 7

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=176...p;#entry2217055


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 29, 2009)

Since I have a mod chip, do I still have to update the "IOS56-64-V5146.wad" file or do I not need to do this..I am running firmware 4.0 USA Wii


----------



## Cookie238 (Aug 29, 2009)

id do it to be safe

*Posts merged*



			
				Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Since I have a mod chip, do I still have to update the "IOS56-64-V5146.wad" file or do I not need to do this..I am running firmware 4.0 USA Wii



id do it to be safe

just incase


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 29, 2009)

Cookie238 said:
			
		

> id do it to be safe
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



I guess after I burn the game and put it in the Wii, I will get that message correct? I've never updated a Wad file when the game is in the wii so I wouldn't even know what to do


----------



## caitsith2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, those of us with 4.0 are definitely safe to run this update.  The system menu version on the disc is 3.4.


----------



## JoyConG (Aug 29, 2009)

EDIT


----------



## Cookie238 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Cookie238 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same thing happend to me when i burned it i wrote up a guide for usb loading the game but i might be able to help u have u instaled the hermes cios???


----------



## chrisf (Aug 29, 2009)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> Can you play this game with out any instruments?



im sure you could fart along with the songs if you really wanted to.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 29, 2009)

The Sunshine dump is shitty, a few songs are really buggy.


----------



## Gwaith (Aug 29, 2009)

In how far are the songs buggy?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have played the first 3 sets and encountered bugs with In My Place, All Along the Watch Tower and Sympathy for the Devil so far, not sure if it's my drive but I am running it using Configurable Loader IOS223 37/36 merger with the Hermes setup. I am going to try the other dump as it is supposed to have fixes in it so hopefully it fixes the bugs with sound and video going completely out of whack with eachother. If not, I am going to have to swap drives which will take forever.


----------



## Zane_pollard (Aug 29, 2009)

YES!!!! Pay and Play! I've been waiting!!!


----------



## kid sampson (Aug 29, 2009)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> I have a different problem...
> 
> The game loads via modchip and disc channel BUT for some reason it doesn't work on THIS guitar. This sucks since it DID work for GH3, WT, GHA, GHM, and RB2. The guitar was MADE for Guitar Hero.
> 
> ...



I have two of those Frontman guitars as well (the yellow versions that the remotes slip into), and I was also having those problems last night. At first, neither of the two guitars would connect. After a few tries, one would connect but not the second. Still don't know why that was / is, but eventually I got them both to work. What I do is boot the game and then keep resetting until it works. 

It's like the remote doesn't remap to the guitar buttons or something. If you notice when it doesn't let you navigate the menus with your guitar only the + button on the remote itself will work while plugged into the guitar body. But I do find that the reset button eventually gets it working. You can tell the guitar is working correctly when it allows you to skip the safety screen with the green fret button. 

But I agree. This guitar was compatible with everything and now this game goes and messes it up (or at least makes it much more frustratingly difficult). If you figure out a better solution, please send it my way or post it here on the forums.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 29, 2009)

I just had Ocarina installed the proper IOS. RB instruments do not work with Mii Freestyle.


----------



## jznomoney (Aug 29, 2009)

has anyone tried the downloaded content?


----------



## Santee (Aug 29, 2009)

chrisf said:
			
		

> IchigoSJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless your trying to be funny I meant without buying the extra plastic instruments and just using your wii remote.


----------



## Lookie401 (Aug 29, 2009)

kid sampson said:
			
		

> I have two of those Frontman guitars as well (the yellow versions that the remotes slip into), and I was also having those problems last night. At first, neither of the two guitars would connect. After a few tries, one would connect but not the second. Still don't know why that was / is, but eventually I got them both to work. What I do is boot the game and then keep resetting until it works.
> 
> It's like the remote doesn't remap to the guitar buttons or something. If you notice when it doesn't let you navigate the menus with your guitar only the + button on the remote itself will work while plugged into the guitar body. But I do find that the reset button eventually gets it working. You can tell the guitar is working correctly when it allows you to skip the safety screen with the green fret button.
> 
> But I agree. This guitar was compatible with everything and now this game goes and messes it up (or at least makes it much more frustratingly difficult). If you figure out a better solution, please send it my way or post it here on the forums.


Thanks for the tip. I'll try it out when I have some free time.

I guess I can only play via disc channel as if I try to play via USB loader hitting the reset button will return to the Wii System Menu.

*EDIT:* So I try the resetting trick and got it to work. But it's annoying to keep doing that... I hope somebody can make some "patch" or "ocarina code" to fix it. :/


----------



## lvholanda (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm having a problem, i'm at 4.0U, getting a black screen booting from disc channel, modchip is Wiikey, I have to install the IOS, correct?


----------



## lvholanda (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, I installed the IOS, and the game runs fine, online working =D


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Aug 30, 2009)

RedHero said:
			
		

> Gah, I only have the 360 GH2 Guitar (wired with USB connector). I'd be really gratefull if someone could manage to make a program so I could use it for the Wii.
> if they didnt do it for GH4 or GH metallica then why would they do it for this? the effort is too great to be worth it really.
> 
> also, whats the hardest song in the game. biggest challenges that i've faced are from GH 2 and 3 really, when the songs were actually rock and had some guitar. not like GH4, makin the game all pussyish lol
> ...


and this is a silly post. getting the ISO off the disc is essentially saying 'how do you get the disc off the disc?' lol

google the IOS you're searching for and find your answer.

and the final silly thing is that the game isnt close to release here in the UK (as far as i know), hence it HAS to be an NTSC game it's come from... anyways, most IOS are region shareable haha


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 30, 2009)

I almost cried when i read this in my RSS feed.
A WEEK UNTIL IT'S RELEASED?!


----------



## kid sampson (Aug 30, 2009)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> kid sampson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I also got these guitars to work by simply unplugging and reconnecting the controllers a few times without resetting, but yes both are annoying procedures to do.


----------



## Slipurson (Aug 30, 2009)

So, this release + PAL Wii (europe) + letting it update = none bricked wii? 
If anyone have tried? =)


----------



## hockey11 (Aug 30, 2009)

how to download???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 30, 2009)

hockey11 said:
			
		

> how to download???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



Google around, and you'll find it.
It's against the rules to ask that by the way.


----------



## Deebuzz (Aug 31, 2009)

Is anybody able to enter the Music Store so far?

Got errorcode 204015, but i need this 'free GHWT Addon Content Update' to unlock the GH:WT DLC


----------



## snesmaster40 (Aug 31, 2009)

The music store isn't open yet...


----------



## The Mole (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am running a PAL Wii with 3.2 firmware with a Wiikey.

Is it safe to do the update, the reason i asked was somebody mentioned it is safe if you are 3.4 firmware or over.

Cheers


----------



## Rammoth (Aug 31, 2009)

You're on a PAL wii, with an NTSC game.

It's never safe to do the update like that.


----------



## The Mole (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok cheers, will hold out for the PAL release.


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 1, 2009)

The Mole said:
			
		

> Ok cheers, will hold out for the PAL release.



You could just install the wad from the update manually through homebrew and brickblock or whatever other means you have to get rid of the update. It should work just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's how I'm playing it on my PAL wii anyway, though I use freeloader to get rid of updates.


----------



## another_waster (Sep 1, 2009)

Got this working on my PAL wii. Seems okay but a little dissapointing on the tracklist front. But I tend to prefer Rock Band tracklists as they are less RAWR!!!!

Only note playing USB loader Im getting a few lags on expert, think its when ya mess up and it tries to do the chlunk noises, maybe I should just try and get better at it! Ha


----------



## scousethief (Sep 3, 2009)

Pal with original wiikey + update on the disk = non brick for me , works perfectly fine.

fw 4.1


----------



## DsHacker14 (Sep 8, 2009)

has anybody gotten the game that came included with it? (van halen i think at gamestop)
is it just a demo or the full game??
Can't wait till i get this.


----------



## danuk1976 (Dec 13, 2009)

Somebody throw me a friggin bone here!!!!!

When extracting with winrar I get  message _FAILED_guitar-hero-5\shine-gh5u.rar: No files to extract


----------

